# buddy bunny sleepy blankie



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

this is one of my first knits, mistakes and all. made this for my niece's first little girl due in 2 wks. it is all knitted in very soft yarns, also my very first post ! Hope I did everything right...lol


----------



## ladybeach (Dec 29, 2011)

how sweet... I love it....


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

Wonderful! Can you steer me to the pattern?


----------



## Sneyom (Mar 15, 2012)

My daughter is having a little girl in December after three boys, I would love to knit this for her, can you tell me where you got the pattern from. It is the nicest buddy blanket I have seen.


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

this is one of the sweetest ones I've seen! Good Job!!!


----------



## MsAries (Oct 23, 2012)

Pretty talented and oh so cute!!!! Great job.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Adoeable!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is so cute :-D


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)

Oh Sis, This is the most beautiful one I have seen. You did a beautiful job. I know our new little cousin will love it.

Hugs


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I made several bunny blankets for nieces, nephews & grandchildren but, I like yours better than the ones I made. Mine were made of chenille yarn & that yarn was a bugger to work with. Mine were cute but, I like your pattern better. Very nice.


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh Viddie !! Your bunny, buddy blanket is adorable. So glad you shared it with us all. Be very proud girl you did a great job. Look forward to seeing more great knits. nitehawk :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Darling, and SO soft!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very cute.


----------



## Kaye3514 (Feb 17, 2013)

Absolutely delightful well done you. Cheers


----------



## ggknit (Feb 13, 2012)

I would like to hear about the pattern as well.


----------



## bevmckay (Feb 28, 2012)

So cute and cuddly. I love the sleepy eyes.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Adorable !!The yarn looks so soft and the colours are perfect . I am interested in the pattern also, please post the details . :thumbup:


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I think a little child somewhere is going to really love thisxx


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Me too!!



knitter107 said:


> I would like to hear about the pattern as well.


  :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sand dollar (Oct 21, 2011)




----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Totally wonderful and for a first project I see nothing to be ashamed of at all. It is a perfect posting and welcome to the posting world of pictures too. I love the addition of the little flowers. So girly. Wonderful.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Adorable and I can feel the soft from here!


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Just lovely


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful blanket!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

love your buddy blanket, looks so soft. you did a wonderful job.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## birsss (Aug 16, 2011)

This is one of the nicest Buddy blankets so far, looks so sweet and soft.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

That does look lovely and snuggly.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

That is a really sweet blanket and so soft looking would also love to have the pattern!


----------



## Blue Butterfly UK (Mar 18, 2013)

That is so beautiful and even looks soft. She is going to love it


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Beautiful soft snuggly looking bunny blanket!


----------



## sophianurse (Aug 8, 2013)

This is so cute!


----------



## Donnathomp (May 5, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

How cute is that


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Adorable buddy bunny,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Please could we have the pattern


----------



## Nannie Bea (Jan 28, 2012)

Adorable, would also like pattern info Please


----------



## happyhens (Apr 15, 2013)

that is very pretty i really love these blankets


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful! I,too, would like the pattern information, please?


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Lovely. She looks so cuddly. It will be treasured.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

Just Lovely!!!


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

yes I would like to have the pattern as well. can you post it..


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

You did and it is beautiful..love the look!


----------



## annette108 (May 28, 2011)

This is very cute where can I purchase the pattern please?


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Your buddy blanket is one of the nicer and cozier ones I have seen. Love the closed eyes.

Would love the pattern & yarn source as well. Thank you.


----------



## jrpiano (Nov 3, 2011)

Beeautiful!


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

Would also love this pattern for my gd s


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

lovely. I will be watching for the pattern source


----------



## Judy C. (Oct 21, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Please post a link for the pattern. My great-granddaughter is graduating from crib to toddler bed and I think she'd really enjoy a new bed buddy! You did a great job! :thumbup:


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Hard to believe it's a first knitbeautiful job! What kind of yarn is that? Looking forward to having you share the pattern.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Now this is a cute one, I love it!!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Aw. This so very sweet!


----------



## cpierson (Apr 28, 2012)

would love the pattern also


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I will join all the others and say what a cute buddy blanket!! Looks so very soft and cuddly!! I also would love the pattern!! Continue making these cute little bunny's!!! Maw


----------



## dyeingfool (May 24, 2011)

Add me to the list of people with family members expecting (twins - and to the list of people who would like the pattern. Thanks


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I love it! Can you please provide the pattern and what yarn you used? It looks so very soft - one of the best I have seen!


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Congratulations on your first completed project. It is darling and surely will be loved and cuddled. Thanks for sharing. I must join the list of those interested in your pattern.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

This is precious! Mama will be thrilled when she receives it.... Just keep it away from big brothers... Lol 
Baby will have a special treasure.....


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

That is wonderful. Hard to believe you're a beginner. My 4-yr old GS still sleeps with a bunny toy he was given at birth. It's almost falling apart. When I added more stuffing he said it was too fat. I bet he'd like 1 of these in boy colors.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Excellent job all around! Congratulations on the new baby addition to your family!


----------



## Patian (May 10, 2011)

So cute, and looks so wonderfully soft!


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Sneyom said:


> My daughter is having a little girl in December after three boys, I would love to knit this for her, can you tell me where you got the pattern from. It is the nicest buddy blanket I have seen.


LOL...we had a daughter (will be 27 yrs in late Sept) after 3 boys...the only granddaughter & the youngest grandchild on both sides of the family! Need I say rotten?? Enjoy!!


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Yes, will you please post your pattern source? Thx.


----------



## KnittingPassion (Aug 8, 2013)

Now that is adorable! Looks so soft and cuddly.


----------



## nonnykay (Jun 23, 2012)

How Cute! good job!! would u share the pattern or where to get one? What a nice go with for baby shower gift. Thanking you in advance, nonnykay


----------



## Linda2566 (Sep 18, 2012)

I love it, so soft looking, I also would love the pattern.
Beautiful work !!


----------



## Grammyto3Ms (Aug 20, 2011)

Your bunny surely is a winner! Fantastic job for a beginner.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 11, 2012)

very good work im doing my first batch of buddies as never done toys or things like animals before so watch this space lol


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

What an adorable face on that bunny. Super job and it looks super soft too!


----------



## ntclarno (Nov 28, 2012)

I've been searching the web for this pattern with no success. Did you make it up yourself? I love the arms in addition to the head - not creepy this way. Please share your pattern if you can or let us know where to find it. Thanks.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Good choice of yarn! She is going to be delighted with it.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

LOVE it!! How sweet


----------



## sweetpeasonia (Sep 26, 2011)

oooh softy softy softy gorgeous blankie,i know someone who loves softy things,another one who would like the pattern please


----------



## deareed (Oct 2, 2012)

I would also love to have the pattern. am expecting a new ggb in Jan.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Fantastic job! So soft and sweet!


----------



## fstknitter (Apr 8, 2012)

Linda2566 said:


> I love it, so soft looking, I also would love the pattern.
> Beautiful work !!


Ditto!!!!
P.s. Linda...your avitar looks just like my sheltie Charlie


----------



## Linda2566 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi all, 
I found something very similar to the Bunny Blanket Buddy
on Lion Brands site.... Pattern # 50722.
It's called ... Lion Brand , Velvetspun Bunny Blanket Buddy.
Check it out , see if you like it.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Viddie said:


> this is one of my first knits, mistakes and all. made this for my niece's first little girl due in 2 wks. it is all knitted in very soft yarns, also my very first post ! Hope I did everything right...lol


Sorry folks for the delay in replies, suffered migraine all day yesterday, this morning my niece's baby that I made this for had her little girl.. so has been hectic.... to all who want this patt. please in Private Message give me your e-mail add. as this patt. I wrote down as I made it so have to send a hand written text of it, only way I can get it to you ! So pleased that you liked it .... Viddie


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Congratulations Aunt Viddi!! She's going to love her Blankie. nitehawk. :-D :-D


----------



## dyeingfool (May 24, 2011)

I hope Mom and baby are doing well. So glad you got it made in time. LOL I can't figure out how to privete email you so if you would send the directions to [email protected] I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

So soft looking.

Love it.

SEA


----------



## JAMarie (Dec 20, 2011)

I already sent you a private message. Looking forward to receiving your pattern. Again thanks


----------



## lizzie (Jan 22, 2011)

Oh please! I would love this pattern. Thanks so much.


----------



## MelissaC (May 27, 2012)

Fantastic job! That kind of yarn is tricky to work with.


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

I am also waiting for the location of pattern and the type of yarn you used.

Thanks,
Deval


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

very cute :thumbup:


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh my. Its too cute. I will pm you with my info too. Thanks.


----------



## MarleneI (Aug 13, 2013)

I would appreciate the pattern for your beautiful Bunny Buddy blanket it's just adorable & you did such a beautiful job, I hope I can do half as good as you did!


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

I don't know how to send you a private message yet. Could you please send your written pattern to slchast.Yahoo.com

Thank you so much,
Sandra Deval


----------



## devale (Nov 6, 2012)

Please someone, explain to me how I PM someone.
Thanks,
Sandra Deval


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Viddie said:


> this is one of my first knits, mistakes and all. made this for my niece's first little girl due in 2 wks. it is all knitted in very soft yarns, also my very first post ! Hope I did everything right...lol


Viddie, not only did you do an absolutely delightful job on the bunny, but your photography turned out perfect as well. Welcome to the wonderful world of sharing pictures on KP!

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Blessings,

Pearl


----------



## Knitforfun (Dec 15, 2012)

Looks so professional!


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

devale said:


> Please someone, explain to me how I PM someone.
> Thanks,
> Sandra Deval


Sandra, you just need to click on the person's name above their profile picture and it will take you to their profile information. Look for *Private Message or PM* this member and a block to type your message in will appear. Just type and hit send when you're done.

If they are not on line at the time or you do not see their profile picture go to search and type in their screen name. It will lead you to their info or posts they have made then follow the above info.

Hope this helps,

Pearl


----------



## nitehawk (Feb 19, 2013)

Sandra I have never PM before, sorry I can't help you, but am sure someone will come on and tell you how. nitehawk :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

devale said:


> Please someone, explain to me how I PM someone.
> Thanks,
> Sandra Deval


I will get the pattern to you , please be patient.. Viddie :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Viddie, not only did you do an absolutely delightful job on the bunny, but your photography turned out perfect as well. Welcome to the wonderful world of sharing pictures on KP!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Thanks, I was not expecting such a large amount of replies, counting all the p. messages as well as the board here, thanks for the info you gave to Sandra, I hope folks can be patient till I can get it to all of them, also new to computer land in some aspects.. need to aquire help from my cousin as to how to do it ! lol.. gonna take awhile, God bless you !


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Thanks, I was not expecting such a large amount of replies, counting all the p. messages as well as the board here, thanks for the info you gave to Sandra, I hope folks can be patient till I can get it to all of them, also new to computer land in some aspects.. need to acquire help from my cousin as to how to do it ! lol.. gonna take awhile, God bless you !


You are growing by leaps and bounds Viddie, and people will understand and wait till you can get to them. The best way to address all the requests for the pattern is to post it once here on your original post so they can bookmark it and keep everything all together in one place. It also saves you all the extra postings as well.

There's always help on KP and if I can be of assistance you know I am here for you too.

*CONGRATULATIONS*

Pearl


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

to those who have P.M. me & asked for the pattern, there is no link as most all the blankie's were crochet, and I wanted a knitted one, i came up with tidbits from here & there, modified to suit my textured yarn which is thick, so i wrote down as i went along, while i was rewriting it i noticed an error i made, so now am knitting a part to get the right amount of sts. to work out for you, i have ALL your names & email add.'s so i can get it to you but gotta be patient it is going to take a couple of days or more as my c. p. is running slow due to stormy weather. Thanks for being patient. Sandra & others tap on my avatar & P. M. me , i have so far while typing this over 68 p.m. & others on the board... so can see it will take a bit to get it to you !! :thumbup:


----------



## stitch counter (Feb 7, 2012)

Bless your heart. You are so kind to consider accommodating all of us KPers who have admired your lovely blankie and requested your pattern. Whether it can be accomplished or not; I admire your generosity and kind spirit. Thanks for sharing your project.
Carol


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Viddie said:


> to those who have P.M. me & asked for the pattern, there is no link as most all the blankie's were crochet, and I wanted a knitted one, i came up with tidbits from here & there, modified to suit my textured yarn which is thick, so i wrote down as i went along, while i was rewriting it i noticed an error i made, so now am knitting a part to get the right amount of sts. to work out for you, i have ALL your names & email add.'s so i can get it to you but gotta be patient it is going to take a couple of days or more as my c. p. is running slow due to stormy weather. Thanks for being patient. Sandra & others tap on my avatar & P. M. me , i have so far while typing this over 68 p.m. & others on the board... so can see it will take a bit to get it to you !! :thumbup:


Bless your heard indeed, Viddie! Just goes to show that you are a natural and everyone loves your very first pattern you've shared with us that you have been overwhelmed with requests for a copy.

To save yourself from having to respond to all 68 pms and more on the way, I would humbly suggest you make the announcement here on the forum that this is where you will share your pattern once you have completed the written part.

You may well have set a record. 

Now you'll have us all eagerly awaiting your next project!

Pearl


----------



## mbaker751 (Oct 31, 2011)

How sweet! And soft looking!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

stitch counter said:


> Bless your heart. You are so kind to consider accommodating all of us KPers who have admired your lovely blankie and requested your pattern. Whether it can be accomplished or not; I admire your generosity and kind spirit. Thanks for sharing your project.
> Carol


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

PearlofGreatPrice said:


> Bless your heard indeed, Viddie! Just goes to show that you are a natural and everyone loves your very first pattern you've shared with us that you have been overwhelmed with requests for a copy.
> 
> To save yourself from having to respond to all 68 pms and more on the way, I would humbly suggest you make the announcement here on the forum that this is where you will share your pattern once you have completed the written part.
> 
> ...


----------



## nomassey (Nov 15, 2012)

I would love to have a copy of the "bunny buddy blanket" pattern. It is darling. Thanks
Nancy nomassey [email protected]


----------



## Maryhm (Oct 11, 2012)

I would love a copy of the pattern also. it's the best I've seen.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

My email address is
[email protected]
Can hardly wait for pattern because our 3rd grandson is due in September! Thanks


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

My email address is
[email protected]
Can hardly wait for pattern because our 3rd grandson is due in September! Thanks


----------



## lswmbrm1 (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi I sure hope I'm doing this right! Love the bunny blanket buddy and would love to have the pattern. My email is: [email protected] Thank you so much for sharing!!!
Sue


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful bunny blanket buddy, beautiful photography and even more than that.... a beautiful sharing HEART


----------



## PearlofGreatPrice (Oct 21, 2011)

Ladies, Ladies, Please do not put your e-mail addresses here for the world to see. For your safety, remove them from public view and only include them in private messages.

Either try to edit if it is within an hour of your post or contact administration and ask them to remove it from view here.

This for your safety and protection.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

if this is your first knit.....you are on your way to becoming a seasoned knitter of wonderful things....great job!


----------



## nanapam2355 (Jan 26, 2011)

can you tell us what yarn you used? it looks so soft! you did an amazing job!


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

So cute


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

So sweet. welcome to KP. Am looking forward to more of your posts.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Hi folks, spent the entire day writing this patt. over, had some errors in it, as I slopped it down while knitting in the wee hours of the morning lol. so I have well over 100 requests for this , it IS going to take some time to get it to all of you, but I have all names saved and if more= will be saved as well, please be patient, will start tomorrow morning ...


----------



## letmeknit (Apr 16, 2011)

Wonderful for a baby girl!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Viddie - Please, make it easy on yourself and just post the pattern & yarn info right here on this thread. 

It'll be much easier for you and a much more pleasant experience.


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

yona said:


> Viddie - Please, make it easy on yourself and just post the pattern & yarn info right here on this thread.
> 
> It'll be much easier for you and a much more pleasant experience.


I agree!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## suzanneprevost (Sep 11, 2012)

i would like to hear about this beautiful blanket too so please let me no where about i could get this pattern thank you sue


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

It's absolutely wonderful! :thumbup: could u share the pattern?


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Perfect! pj


----------



## ayjay (Apr 3, 2011)

it look just fine.
I like your bunny
ayjay


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

This is adorable, and will be much loved.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I sent a pm and looking so forward to the pattern. This is the cutest one I have seen. Welcome and glad to see your post.


----------



## mawsk 54 (Jun 18, 2013)

well done,very pretty


----------



## tookie (Jan 30, 2012)

That is just gorgeous. So soft and cuddly looking.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Adorable.


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Viddie said:


> to those who have P.M. me & asked for the pattern, there is no link as most all the blankie's were crochet, and I wanted a knitted one, i came up with tidbits from here & there, modified to suit my textured yarn which is thick, so i wrote down as i went along, while i was rewriting it i noticed an error i made, so now am knitting a part to get the right amount of sts. to work out for you, i have ALL your names & email add.'s so i can get it to you but gotta be patient it is going to take a couple of days or more as my c. p. is running slow due to stormy weather. Thanks for being patient. Sandra & others tap on my avatar & P. M. me , i have so far while typing this over 68 p.m. & others on the board... so can see it will take a bit to get it to you !! :thumbup:


Thank you so much for accommodating all of us KPrs request- we are patient people- we do appreciate you sharing with us


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

yona said:


> Viddie - Please, make it easy on yourself and just post the pattern & yarn info right here on this thread.
> 
> It'll be much easier for you and a much more pleasant experience.


I agree- just copy and post in the comment section


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Where is the "comment section"?


----------



## dshorty57 (Apr 18, 2011)

Barbaradey said:


> Where is the "comment section"?


sorry reply section


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

This is so very sweet, so cuddly and cozy. That baby girl is sure to love it.
I hope you will post it here on the forum when it is ready.


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

Wow, It is so cute. I to would love to know about the pattern. You did a beautiful job. You should be proud of it. It looks so soft. What kind of yarn did you use? Thanks in advance for any info you can share.


----------



## alwaysknitting (Dec 19, 2011)

I love it - it is made out of such soft looking yarn - I bet the new baby falls in love with it immediately and will carry it around for years - it's beautiful - no mistakes that I can see so pat yourself on the back


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Ohh that is so beautiful! Are you able to share the pattern purchase details please?


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

hi- I posted the patt. this am, under patt. req. but was moved to user ??????? and how-to's !


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

Viddie said:


> hi- I posted the patt. this am, under patt. req. but was moved to user ??????? and how-to's !


Thank you!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Viddie.


----------



## JanetMM (Oct 29, 2011)

Could someone let me know how to find 'pattern requests' and find the pattern. I seem to have tried everything - but without success. Thank you in advance.


----------



## GConne (Jul 16, 2013)

I can not find it either.


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Just fabulous bunny blankie ! &#9829;


----------



## GConne (Jul 16, 2013)

This is the link:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192474-1.html


----------



## Joanne1234 (Jul 6, 2013)

Thank you, Viddie. Can't wait to get the yarn and get started!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

GConne said:


> I can not find it either.


hi- I posted 3 pics. of it this morning, was moved to somewhere else & now I can't find it, I did contact Admin. waiting to see what happened!


----------



## TxCynDoll (Aug 22, 2012)

it's under User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials and I hope you didn't mind, but I typed it up and posted it... I love it...so sweet...


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

GConne said:


> This is the link:
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-192474-1.html


Thank you !! Thanks to Viddie too for her trouble!

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you Viddie this is so sweet I'm sure everyone will now be knitting it. Thanks also to TxCnDoll for typing it for us, its so much easier to read when its typed.


----------



## cindybrav (Jul 4, 2013)

Viddie said:


> hi- I posted the patt. this am, under patt. req. but was moved to user ??????? and how-to's !


Thankyou so much for the pattern! I cant wait to get started on it! Again its soo beautiful!!


----------



## Barbaradey (Jun 1, 2012)

Viddie..u are so very considerate! From all the requests to have this pattern, there is going to be a lot of bunny blankets out there!! Can't wait to make this lovely pattern for my GD.
Thanks so very much
:thumbup:


----------



## watknanc (Jan 20, 2013)

TxCynDoll said:


> it's under User-Submitted How-tos, Patterns, Tutorials and I hope you didn't mind, but I typed it up and posted it... I love it...so sweet...


Where is it posted (your typed version)? I don't find it. Thanks.


----------



## Percy (Jun 25, 2012)

Can you please tell me how to get to the printed version of the pattern. When I go there I can only get Vinnie version of the pattern. I thank her for all her help in this but if I can get the typed version it would be better for mn to read. Thanks to all for all the help. You are both so great!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

blackat99 said:


> Thank you !! Thanks to Viddie too for her trouble!
> 
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: -viddie


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I want to add my thanks to Viddie also.


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

missylam said:


> I want to add my thanks to Viddie also.


you are most welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

cindybrav said:


> Thankyou so much for the pattern! I cant wait to get started on it! Again its soo beautiful!!


you are welcome


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

missylam said:


> I want to add my thanks to Viddie also.


you are welcome :thumbup: viddie


----------



## Gramma LaDow (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you, Viddie, bought my yarn today. Gramma (great-gramma) LaDow


----------



## Reanne (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern, KPers are the best!


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

anyone got an idea as to where to buy this yarn in the UK, or what to substitute, please


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern Viddie. You are so gracious to take the time to write it down and to share with us.


----------



## Susan from NC (Jan 23, 2013)

Thank you Viddie. How generous you are to share this with all of us.


----------



## Linda2566 (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you Viddie ! Have twin baby girls to make this for.. Neices


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

I also would love to have this pattern if you can share it.

CeliaJ


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Gramma LaDow said:


> thank you, Viddie, bought my yarn today. Gramma (great-gramma) LaDow


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

yona said:


> Thank you Viddie.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

missylam said:


> I want to add my thanks to Viddie also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

missylam said:


> I want to add my thanks to Viddie also.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Gramma LaDow said:


> thank you, Viddie, bought my yarn today. Gramma (great-gramma) LaDow


you are so welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Pru said:


> Thank you Viddie this is so sweet I'm sure everyone will now be knitting it. Thanks also to TxCnDoll for typing it for us, its so much easier to read when its typed.


Oh- sorry about that, just wanted to get the patt. out to you all as quick as I could, am a very slow typer still with one finger... lol, & you are welcome for the patt. look forward to seeing your pic.


----------



## Maw (Mar 22, 2011)

I also can not find the pattern!! Could u please E-mail it to me!!!
[email protected]

Thanks!!!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Viddie said:


> Oh- sorry about that, just wanted to get the patt. out to you all as quick as I could, am a very slow typer still with one finger... lol, & you are welcome for the patt. look forward to seeing your pic.


Everyone there is an error in the typed version- should read as in the handwritten one=Do a single crochet around the blanket edge in pipsqueak, but if do not croc. then do a simple blanket st., then crochet "OR" knit flowers and sew "them onto blankie"


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Please can anyone give me an alternative for either of these yarns, Bernat pipsqueak #5 Bulky and Bernat Baby Boucle. I can't get either of them in the UK. Thanks


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Pru said:


> Please can anyone give me an alternative for either of these yarns, Bernat pipsqueak #5 Bulky and Bernat Baby Boucle. I can't get either of them in the UK. Thanks


Hi Pru= I do not as a Canadian know what yarns you have privy to there, all I can say is try a soft fluffy type of yarn in a bulky # 5 for the extremities & perhaps a soft baby yarn also in a fluffy yarn maybe in a # 4 ?Perhaps not as fluffy as the head, arms & ears ... good luck my dear, so wish I could be of more aid to you on this, look forward to seeing your version of it ! = Viddie


----------



## Pru (Aug 17, 2012)

Thank you Viddie, so thoughtful of you to try and help. I'll have to look around and see what I can find and certainly will put a photo on here when its done.
Enjoy your day - I'm going to bed now.
Pru


----------



## newbie2knit (Feb 14, 2013)

Can you tell me where you got the pattern? Yours is adorable


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Oh, so cute and cuddly.


----------



## newbie2knit (Feb 14, 2013)

I just found it. Thank you¡


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

newbie2knit said:


> I just found it. Thank you¡


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JaneG06 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

